

Ask HN: Do you get LinkedIn endorsements from people that don't even know you? - benburleson

Lately I've been getting quite a few "endoresements" on LinkedIn from people that barely or don't know me or the work I do. It leads me to believe these endorsements are worthless across the board. Half of the ones I receive aren't even for my leading skills.
======
kylelibra
Yes. LinkedIn endorsements are the new "I will follow you on twitter, you
should follow me back."

